# Moving to Ras Al Khaimah



## traceycoffey (Jul 4, 2009)

I fly out to Ras Al Khaimah in 6 weeks to teach at RAKESS. I have been trying to find out about any running clubs or cycling groups. Can anyone give me information about any sports clubs please.

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a club in Dubai - contact them via Wolfies bike shop on szr, i'm sure they'll be able to point you in the right direction.

Wolfi Bike Shop, Dubai United Arab Emirates - Home


----------



## traceycoffey (Jul 4, 2009)

Thankyou , will have a look now


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to RAK. There are several teachers from RAKESS moving into Al Hamra Village. If you are as well.... welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

traceycoffey said:


> I fly out to Ras Al Khaimah in 6 weeks to teach at RAKESS. I have been trying to find out about any running clubs or cycling groups. Can anyone give me information about any sports clubs please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracey


Welcome to RAK & RAKESS . RAKESS itself is very much involved in sports , you will find everything there.


----------



## traceycoffey (Jul 4, 2009)

Thankyou. Looking forward to it.


----------

